# OEM Transistor Ignition circuit for 65 GTO



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Came across this item I forgot about in an old box in my garage. It is the specially designed distributor and "ignition pulse amplifier" for my 65 GTO. I also have the metal "shield" that mounts this amplifier on the outside of the front fender well. I do not have the special coil they talk about. Was wondering if anybody is still "running" one of these, what it might be worth etc (be kind


----------



## strait8s (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi....... Restoring a 65 GTO with the transistor ignition and need the following: coil, rotor. cap. Do you have any to sell or have you found good replacements for same? Let me know please. I can be reached at 1-888-785-8570. Thanks...........Dave........


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Hmmmm...1-888*

Hmmmm... A 1-888 number...Is that phone sex?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

LastOutlaw said:


> Hmmmm... A 1-888 number...Is that phone sex?


The 1-800 WATS numbers were used up so they
went to 1-888.

The old phone sex numbers were 1-976 

Larry


----------



## logansparts (Jul 29, 2011)

*1965 GTO Transistorized Ignition Parts*

Hi, do you still have these transistorized ignition parts? If so, would you be willing to sell? I need the metal "shield" and would even be willing to give you a deposit in order to have it duplicated by a machine shop. Let me know and thanks, Jim at [email protected]




the65gto said:


> Came across this item I forgot about in an old box in my garage. It is the specially designed distributor and "ignition pulse amplifier" for my 65 GTO. I also have the metal "shield" that mounts this amplifier on the outside of the front fender well. I do not have the special coil they talk about. Was wondering if anybody is still "running" one of these, what it might be worth etc (be kind


----------

